
The Facebook Phone - nreece
http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/inq_review
======
ojbyrne
"Yes I know what you're thinking: Facebook is so completely over. It's
yesterday's news. It's irrelevant. It's expired."

You know, I was actually thinking that about Twitter. Twitter has jumped the
shark. Facebook has jumped the chasm.

~~~
unalone
"Jumped the chasm" meaning "made it over safely?" I don't know if I've seen
anything recently claiming decline in Facebook.

I think Twitter seems to be hitting a sort of limit. It's not picking up new
people quickly, at least within my observable network. On the other hand, it's
gaining a lot of older users. Most of my extended family is now on Facebook,
aunts and uncles and grandparents included.

~~~
ojbyrne
"Crossing the Chasm" is a popular book in Silicon valley, and basically refers
to making the leap from early adopters to a mainstream audience - it's clear
that facebook is there, and benefiting a lot from it. And twitter isn't there
quite yet. They are stuck in the chasm, which I referred to as "jumping the
shark," suddenly verging on not being cool, but with no real mainstream
audience awaiting them.

~~~
unalone
Gotcha. Thanks for explaining!

